# Warrior Long Bow Info



## pcayer46 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a long bow made by the Warrior Archery Mfg. Co. of Milwaukee, WI. Does anyone have any info on this company? Like when it was in business and for how long? I would like to sell it but have no idea about what I have.


----------

